
Ask HN: Is there a website to submit designs to be converted to HTML/CSS/JS? - TbobbyZ
I&#x27;d like to get better at my CSS skills. My problem is I don&#x27;t want to spend too much time developing my design skills. In addition, I feel like I&#x27;m the least creative person when it comes to designing a website.<p>Does anyone know of a site where designer can submit Photoshop&#x2F;Sketch files of their website and front-end developers can convert them to HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS for free or for a small fee?
======
ninjaofawesome
Although I don't know of any sites that will do this, when I was on the
upswing with CSS, I found that making breakable toys was very helpful for me.
(For example, I made a very basic site about cat fashion- nothing spectacular
design wise, but it taught me a lot about responsive design and let me
practice more on my Sass skills as well.)

Perhaps a better tack for you to learn is to find a small business or
nonprofit who has a strong brand identity but has no real budget for getting
their site made. (I also did this, very helpful.) On the plus side, you'll be
helping out someone while you learn, and you don't have to necessarily have
great design skills as its already ready already.

Lastly, just my two cents here, getting better at CSS doesn't have to
necessarily be 1:1 with design all the time, but it helps to be open to
working with designers and having a rudimentary knowledge of design to achieve
the look and feeling that they're requesting. So maybe befriend a designer or
two and pick their brain a little. You'll probably find that when working with
designers in the future that they'll appreciate that you have some knowledge
of what they do as well!

------
dyeje
There are a lot of services out there for this. If you google "psd to html"
you should find them. Alternatively, there are many contractors on sites like
Upwork who do this sort of work.

------
laksmanv
[https://www.psd2html.com/](https://www.psd2html.com/)

------
rubyfan
I used to have XHTMLized cut up PSD OR AI files into HTML/CSS. Always did a
great job but seems they aren’t around anymore.

~~~
stephenr
XHTMLized rebranded as Xfive last year: [https://www.xfive.co/blog/xhtmlized-
has-rebranded-to-xfive/](https://www.xfive.co/blog/xhtmlized-has-rebranded-to-
xfive/)

I would definitely recommend their services as well. I previously worked as a
contractor (mostly on internal backend systems) for XHTMLized and their sister
company X-Team, and have used XHTMLized (before the rebrand) for a client
project of my own.

Edit: just read the last part of the OP. You will absolutely get what you pay
for in this industry. If you pay nothing or almost nothing, you _will_ get
shit back.

